# September Training



## LittleBlackDevil (6 Jul 2020)

A significant update from the Formation Commander, BGen Cochrane regarding training in September and beyond:

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/cadets-junior-canadian-rangers/covid-19/phase3covid.html?fbclid=IwAR3oVQHezzYOAK3yrf1Xt1yo2QuI5SH7qVvdRBzNLkCd9_UY0gtlvnIp78c

Looks like we may get some form of in-person training, parade nights at least which is good. I know our cadets have really really missed that.

Sad to see that they're already pulling the plug on FTX's and possibly summer training for 2021. I appreciate the transparency and openness of the general though to let us know what to expect.


----------

